# A Bit of AOSP Help?



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey guys,
So Ive been trying to get aosp to build for the Droid Incredible for a bit as a project to help me get into development. Now im no expert, but I think I have tried just about every possible resolution for this problem that has been plaguing me for a week now. :/ so I thought I would ask around. My build has successfully built with no errors after using a few of CM's files. The Build gets to the boot animation, and the logcat runs through the initialization of all of the apps successfully. However, no matter what I do to the build, i am stuck with this error that practically every process dies. This is the looped message: http://pastebin.com/YJyWK11W That is not from the start, it is the logcat of the issue itself. I have tried flashing an alternate AOSP kernel over it, and still had the same issue after a wipe as well. Last week i was able to get a build to boot, but it involved MANY modifications after the source compile, which is something i want to avoid. Does anyone see the culprit of this, or has seen a fix for it anywhere?

EDIT: I know it is a long logcat, but I think I have identified the main error, just dont know exactly what is causing it, and what part of the source code needs editing. Anyone care to help?

```
cmp=android/com.android.internal.app.ResolverActivity } from pid 0<br />
E/SoundPool(  707): Unable to load sample: (null)<br />
E/SoundPool(  707): Unable to load sample: (null)<br />
E/SoundPool(  707): Unable to load sample: (null)<br />
E/SoundPool(  707): Unable to load sample: (null)<br />
E/SoundPool(  707): Unable to load sample: (null)<br />
W/AudioSystem(  707): AudioFlinger server died!<br />
W/IMediaDeathNotifier(  707): media server died<br />
W/AudioSystem(  707): AudioPolicyService server died!<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'media.audio_flinger' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'media.player' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'media.camera' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'media.audio_policy' died<br />
I/ActivityManager(  707): Launching preboot mode app: ProcessRecord{408d8900 763:com.android.providers.calendar/10005}<br />
W/dalvikvm(  707): threadid=9: thread exiting with uncaught exception (group=0x40256560)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  707): *** FATAL EXCEPTION IN SYSTEM PROCESS: android.server.ServerThread<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  707): java.lang.RuntimeException: Unable to start activity ComponentInfo{android/com.android.internal.app.ResolverActivity}: java.lang.NullPointerException<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  707): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.performLaunchActivity(ActivityThread.java:1647)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  707): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.handleLaunchActivity(ActivityThread.java:1663)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  707): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.access$1500(ActivityThread.java:117)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  707): 	at android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(ActivityThread.java:931)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  707): 	at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  707): 	at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:130)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  707): 	at com.android.server.ServerThread.run(SystemServer.java:542)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  707): Caused by: java.lang.NullPointerException<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  707): 	at android.content.res.Configuration.setTo(Configuration.java:227)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  707): 	at android.content.res.Configuration.<init>(Configuration.java:223)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  707): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.performLaunchActivity(ActivityThread.java:1591)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(  707): 	... 6 more<br />
I/ActivityManager(  707): Start proc android.process.acore for broadcast com.android.providers.contacts/.ContactsUpgradeReceiver: pid=773 uid=10000 gids={3003, 1015}<br />
I/Process (  707): Sending signal. PID: 707 SIG: 9<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'permission' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'SurfaceFlinger' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'cpuinfo' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'meminfo' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'activity' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'sensorservice' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'telephony.registry' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'batteryinfo' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'usagestats' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'entropy' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'power' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'package' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'diskstats' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'account' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'content' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'backup' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'alarm' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'battery' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'hardware' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'vibrator' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'appwidget' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'window' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'bluetooth' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'bluetooth_a2dp' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'device_policy' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'statusbar' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'clipboard' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'network_management' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'netstat' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'devicestoragemonitor' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'input_method' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'wifi' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'connectivity' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'throttle' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'accessibility' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'mount' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'notification' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'location' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'search' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'dropbox' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'wallpaper' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'audio' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'usb' died<br />
I/ServiceManager(   84): service 'uimode' died<br />
D/BootAnimation(  722): SurfaceFlinger died, exiting...<br />
E/installd(   92): eof<br />
E/installd(   92): failed to read size<br />
I/installd(   92): closing connection<br />
I/Zygote  (  700): Exit zygote because system server (707) has terminated
```


----------

